# Live Pinkies



## fizzifish (Nov 24, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get live pinkies/fuzzies mice from? Are there any mice breeders on here that can supply me with them? I can collect from most parts of the South of England.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

If it's for feeding, you're gonna have trouble as it's illegal in the UK to feed live mice!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

zzxxy said:


> If it's for feeding, you're gonna have trouble as it's illegal in the UK to feed live mice!


No, it isn't. It is however illegal to sell unweaned young. So you will have to find someone willing to sell you a female and her young, a pregnant female or just buy yourself a male and female and breed your own :2thumb:


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

I have some live mouse fluffs and can sort you a mum to go with them
Where in SE r u, I'm based aldershot
Pm me


----------

